# Trustone Money Clips



## hewunch (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is a set of Trustone Money Clips I made yesterday. Comments welcome.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice clips. Are they very heavy?


----------



## hewunch (Dec 11, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Very nice clips. Are they very heavy?



Thanks. They are .7 oz


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow! those look sharp! Great job. Did you get those from Curtis?


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 11, 2010)

That is five great looking clips.  So they sell empty or full?
Charles


----------



## Padre (Dec 11, 2010)

Those are sharp!!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 11, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> Wow! those look sharp! Great job. Did you get those from Curtis?



I did not get them from Curtis. I found a different supplier.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 11, 2010)

Those are fabulous.... I'm really tempted to try those, but the only time I see money clips these days are as groomsmen gifts, and I don't think even those get used.


----------



## randbcrafts (Dec 11, 2010)

Sweet work Hans. Those turned out nice!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good, Hans!

Dean, I disagree.  I use one everyday and have for many years.  So does my dad.  I HATE wallets!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

For clarification. I didn't get the clips from Curtis, but I do think his look a little nicer than mine. I got impatient and went and found them on my own.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 11, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Looks good, Hans!
> 
> Dean, I disagree.  I use one everyday and have for many years.  So does my dad.  I HATE wallets!



Maybe its a regional thing?  I only have 1 person that I know of that uses one.  Hey - if I'm wrong thats a good thing.   Maybe I just don't notice guys wallets vs money clips?   Guess I'll have to make some and see how they sell


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 11, 2010)

I use a money clip and have for many years.  I have a very nice collection of them.  I don't use a purse or a wallet for holding money.


----------



## VampMN (Dec 12, 2010)

hewunch, your clips are beautiful! I would love to carry a money clip, but I carry a decent amount of stuff in my wallet. Of course, the least of which, is money!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2010)

If we are counting I too am a money clip person and have been for over 25 years. At least that is when I started having some money to put in the clip


----------



## fernhills (Dec 12, 2010)

I carry a wallet, but i don`t keep bills in it. I keep my bills in my front pocket. I tried money clips before , but none seemed comfortable to me. I will have to try these, they look real nice.  Carl


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 12, 2010)

I have used a money clip for over 35 years, wallets are for ID's, photos and credit cards.  Current one is leather with magnetic catch, that I made about 10 years ago.  I also have some dressy ones, mostly from Zuni and Navajo silversmiths that my wife gave me.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 15, 2010)

They Look Great, You do Beautiful work.


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice looking clips.
I carry a small wallet for cards and ID.  I used a money clip for years until I lost it.  I started carring one again just a few months ago.  I finally found one I like.  The added weight also helps keep the money in pocket.


----------

